# Bimmerfest 09



## ispeedm3 (Mar 24, 2009)

check out how it went down this year!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks, but I got dizzy watching it. :rofl:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> Thanks, but I got dizzy watching it. :rofl:


:rofl: Same here, I had to stop watching after a little bit. Thanks for sharing the video though!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Is there a bimmerfest 2009 picture thread, somewhere?


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Perhaps the "The official Bimmerfest 2009 Photo Thread" in the Bimmerfest 2009 sub-forum? :dunno: :eeps: :angel:


----------

